# Doomstead communication



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Over the winter I have been working on my Doomstead Communication system and have decided that in order to save space I would install my communication equipment in radio rack (not Radio Shack) cabinets. 

This is the first of two cabinets that I have mocked up and it consist of a reel to reel Pioneer RT-707 tape deck, two Collins R-390A communications receivers, Ten-Tec Omni D transceiver, and the Ten_Tec 229-A antenna tuner, along with speakers for everything. 

The Ten-Tec equipment was designed for desk top use so the cabinets had to be modified for rack mounting, lots of work. 

I'm still a long way off from commissioning the equipment, I have to remove everything, paint front panels, go through and test, adjust, replace, old caps and clean the chassis, reinstall everything and wire power and antennas. 

The other cabinet will cover a different band of frequencies. Stay tuned.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmm...recording device...I haven't thought about that...your logic on including the reel to reel?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Communications*

Not sure I understand what the question is but I will answer it as well as I can.

Sometimes signals can be very week and difficult to understand so if it is recorded it can be listened to over and over again until it is understood what was said, it is also important to document important transmitted broadcast.

I realize that there are more modern recording devices but I chose a reel to reel tape deck just because I like it.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Slowly working on comm. You have an impressive setup. I added cb to our vhf marine system last year and eventually want to add HAM but it's slow.

"Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to east him later"


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Communication*



musketjim said:


> Slowly working on comm. You have an impressive setup. I added cb to our vhf marine system last year and eventually want to add HAM but it's slow.
> 
> "Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to east him later"


This is all old obsolete equipment that can be purchased from Craig's List, Ebay, and surplus stores.

A person has to be willing to spend a lot of time modifying, repairing, cleaning, painting, adjusting, and salvaging parts from other equipment to make things work the way you want it to. I think for the most part anyone can do this, you just have to work at it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

another huge bonus with "obsolete" equipment is that if it is still functional or close to it, it will last, and if you fix it once you have the skills to fix it again.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Those R-390A are worth their weight in Gold.

*Rancher*


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Communication*



azrancher said:


> Those R-390A are worth their weight in Gold.
> 
> *Rancher*


Its good to see someone else appreciates the Collins R-390A receivers. That receiver was top secret until the North Koreans capture the USS Pueblo, they had several R-390 receiver on board.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

zimmy said:


> This is all old obsolete equipment that can be purchased from Craig's List, Ebay, and surplus stores.
> 
> A person has to be willing to spend a lot of time modifying, repairing, cleaning, painting, adjusting, and salvaging parts from other equipment to make things work the way you want it to. I think for the most part anyone can do this, you just have to work at it.


+1. I picked up some gear from an estate auction a couple weeks back. If you're interested in amateur radio, go to a local club meeting and talk to the members. They probably know where some good used equipment is, and if they're like the folks here, would be happy to help you get up and running.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

zimmy said:


> Not sure I understand what the question is but I will answer it as well as I can.
> 
> Sometimes signals can be very week and difficult to understand so if it is recorded it can be listened to over and over again until it is understood what was said, it is also important to document important transmitted broadcast.
> 
> I realize that there are more modern recording devices but I chose a reel to reel tape deck just because I like it.


A lot of the newer SDRs have a "raw" record function, if you will. You can record not just a signal but a bandwidth and later on decode whatever signals you find in that bandwidth as voice or whatever data format it is. Very interesting possibilities for recording other bands while you're tuned into yet another or unattended and overnight recording.


----------

